

Test your startup idea: A list that took me 8 years to develop - dnevogt12
http://blog.hubstaff.com/test-your-startup-idea/

======
jaredbrown
I really like the idea of having a bunch of litmus tests like this that you
can rate just about any business concept against. I think far too often people
get married to the first "million dollar idea" that pops into their head and
they almost all skip doing this type of analysis. This list is excellent and
could save someone years of lost time.

~~~
dnevogt12
There are some things that I wish I had done differently for sure. Namely
looking at competitor price points and understanding the impact that would
have on the business.

------
chocksy
I have to agree on the recurring revenue stream idea. Usually if you don't
have a plan for an entire year it's extremely hard to hire new people.

New talent is always the key to get yourself a growing business.

~~~
dnevogt12
Yeah talent has been massive for us as well. Probably the single biggest
reason we are where we are.

------
popper189
Great info for the young entrepreneurs out there. :)

